# Broad River WMA



## JaneDeere (Sep 11, 2008)

Can anyone please give me some feedback about Broad River WMA?  Anyone who has hunted there, how lucrative it is?

Thanks!


----------



## k_g_b (Sep 11, 2008)

I havn't been to Broad River Wma but Broad River Natural area looks promising to me.


----------



## JaneDeere (Sep 11, 2008)

Have you checked it out?  It's only 440 acres, which isn't necessarily a bad thing!  But it's archery only, so that let's me out.


----------



## k_g_b (Sep 12, 2008)

I've walked around down there some and saw a couple of does and some good sign. I'm thinking of going out there opening morning since I have a wedding to go to later in the day. I know that you asked about Oconee Wma and I can tell you it is a good place to hunt but gets crowded during gun season weekends.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have turkey hunted Broad River WMA....There are a few deer on it but I think there are better choices around...


----------



## JaneDeere (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks very much for the input.  Maybe we'll save it for turkey hunting then, which we're also interested in.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Oct 11, 2010)

JaneDeere, Broad River WMA is 1500 acers (Broad River Natural Area) is 440 Acers. Nice places to camp just across the border in SC. The Broad River WMA is a nice place to hunt, there are hogs as well as deer. Swampy areas, good growth woods and river edges. Have hunted it several times.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Stay away! no deer hogs ducks turkeys rabbits squirells etc. on the place.  Neither of the two places matter of fact! lol


----------

